

NYTProf v4 – Now with string-eval x-ray vision! (Perl profiler) - draegtun
http://blog.timbunce.org/2010/06/09/nytprof-v4-now-with-string-eval-x-ray-vision/

======
draegtun
Easy to miss but there is nice presentation on NYTProf v3 from the Italian
Perl Workshop 2009.

Here's the direct video link: <http://blip.tv/file/2840795>

